# Handplanes - Record #4 vs Bailey #4



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

For those of you in the know....which of these two #4's is a better tool? I think the Bailey is older and has a Sweetheart blade. Not sure how old the Record is but it's in newer shape.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

There's not a lot of difference that I could ever see. The Bailey's were made by Stanley, who bought out Leonard Bailey's patents in the 1800s and kept his name on the castings. Both are good solid tools without quirks. You will be able to buy new replacement parts for the Record though. On the other hand, you can't beat the feel of old iron. The Stanley/Bailey in the picture is definately older. It has the low squat knob and keyhole shape in the cap iron from the early 1900s. There is plenty of blade left in it though I suspect it may have been replaced since it has a sweetheart logo.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like I own both of them now! :huh: :laughing: The Record was $35, the Bailey only $5 but had a broken tote. The bargain on one offsets possibly paying too much for the other. :thumbsup: Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

The Bailey is by far the better plane. After some use I guess you'll come to realize and agree. Michael


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got more "new to handplanes" questions....

How is the quality of planes like Miller Falls, and the older Craftsman planes? Were the Cman planes made by Stanley? How good are the "Handyman" Stanleys? ...I'd assume they're not the caliber of the Baileys? 

TIA for any help...


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

Millers Falls were/are a consumer grade tool and not a very high quality product. I ended up with one in my tool box because I needed one in a pinch on a job far from home. I'm not sure if the base is even iron. As far as the Craftsmans, it depends on how old and which model. Some of the older high end Craftsmans were made by Stanley and are almost indentical to the Bailey line. Then there are some Craftsmans that were like Stanley's Handyman line. Handyman's are are a cheap comsumer grade that turn up at a lot of yard sales. They make good boat anchors. Of course, you'll need a bunch of them, cause there isn't much iron to them. Seriously, the problem you have with lightweight, cheap tools are that without mass, the tool is harder to control (IMHO). Another thing I've seen, is that on cheap planes the blade will tend to chatter. There are some guys on here that are pretty knowledgable about hand planes and may know more specifics.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

knotscott said:


> Looks like I own both of them now! :huh: :laughing: The Record was $35, the Bailey only $5 but had a broken tote. The bargain on one offsets possibly paying too much for the other. :thumbsup: Thanks for the feedback.


Actually I think you paid a decent price for the Record, as it is British made, and has a good name. You definitely got the bailey for a bargain.

Gerry:thumbsup:


----------

